# Caseking-Adventskalender: Xmas-Bundle als Hauptpreis wird heute verlost [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Caseking-Adventskalender: Xmas-Bundle als Hauptpreis wird heute verlost [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Caseking-Adventskalender: Xmas-Bundle als Hauptpreis wird heute verlost [Anzeige]


----------



## GTA 3 (24. Dezember 2010)

Klasse, dann kann ich es wohl vergessen diesen Preis zu gewinnen, den bei einigen Tagen waren die Gewinne nicht einfach mein Ding und dann einfach nicht dran teilgenommen.


----------



## Gnome (24. Dezember 2010)

Jeah hab an allen teilgenommen und dürften auch alle richtig sein . Ich hoff ich gewinn endlich ma was....ich glaubs aber in dem Sinne nicht wirklich


----------



## Ready (24. Dezember 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Jeah hab an allen teilgenommen und dürften auch alle richtig sein . Ich hoff ich gewinn endlich ma was....ich glaubs aber in dem Sinne nicht wirklich


Sehe ich genau so


----------



## X Broster (24. Dezember 2010)

Gnome schrieb:


> Jeah hab an allen teilgenommen und dürften auch alle richtig sein . Ich hoff ich gewinn endlich ma was....ich glaubs aber in dem Sinne nicht wirklich


Auf Caseking steht ebenfalls der Gewinner vom 24. Dez.

Tolles Adventskalender Gewinnspiel Caseking und auch die Rabattaktionen wie zB. der vergünstigte Super Mega waren sehr attraktiv. Allen Gewinnern herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## Bummsbirne (24. Dezember 2010)

...also wenn se die junge, hübsche Dame für n Tag verlost haetten (Für was weiss ich....Glühweinwettsaufen), haette ich beim Gewinnspiel mitgemacht


Ne mal im Ernst. Tolle Aktion com Käsekönig. Leider hab ich nie Glück bei sowas


----------



## AlexKL77 (24. Dezember 2010)

Leider kein Glück gehabt,aber Danke für die Aktion!
Natürlich auch Frohe Weihnachten an die Jungs und Mädels von Caseking! 
Die Dame war schon sehr nett anzuschauen in ihrem Outfit...


----------



## SpatteL (24. Dezember 2010)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Klasse, dann kann ich es wohl vergessen diesen Preis zu gewinnen, den bei einigen Tagen waren die Gewinne nicht einfach mein Ding und dann einfach nicht dran teilgenommen.


dito, das dachte ich mir auch, als ich das heut Morgen gelesen hatte. 
Hab auch nicht bei allen mitgemacht...


----------



## firestorm (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe jeden Tag mitgemacht und denke mal,das ich soweit alles richtig beantwortet habe.
Habe dennoch eigentlich nie Glück bei Gewinnspielen


----------



## Gnome (24. Dezember 2010)

Yeah! Nicht gewonnen - ich hatte die Vorahnung . Ich komm mir total veralbert vor. Ich frag mich wieso ich jeden Tag mir Zeit genommen hab dort mitzumachen....Fail


----------



## Mischk@ (24. Dezember 2010)

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das einer Gewinnt ist so gering... Ich hab auch täglich dran teilgenommen.


----------



## Semih91 (24. Dezember 2010)

Genau so gehts mir auch. Ich frag mich auch, wann die Lösungen und die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden. Genauso bei Alternate und Mindfactory. Zwar sind da keine Lösungen, aber man kann doch trotzdem iwie Gewinner bekannt geben oder nicht?


----------



## SpatteL (25. Dezember 2010)

Semih91 schrieb:


> Genau so gehts mir auch. Ich frag mich auch, wann die Lösungen und die Gewinner bekannt gegeben werden. Genauso bei Alternate und Mindfactory. Zwar sind da keine Lösungen, aber man kann doch trotzdem iwie Gewinner bekannt geben oder nicht?


Gewinner Mindfactory:
Mindfactory XXL-Adventskalender 2010 - Teilnahmebedingungen - Computer Shop - Hardware,
Alternate:
ALTERNATE - MYALTERNATE - My ALTERNATE - Gewinnspiel - Gewinnerliste
Caseking:
Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör


----------



## matti30 (25. Dezember 2010)

das einzigste, was mich interessiert hat, war das Bitfenix Case...natürl. nicht gewonnen.. Oder musste man dazu auf Faceb**k angemeldet sein?


----------

